# Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?



## oli0309 (10. Juni 2015)

*Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

Hey Leute,
ich suche einen Fertig-PC zu Spielen von aktuellen Top-Titeln ,sowie alle kommenden Spiele. Die Spiele sollten bei sehr hoher Grafik flüssig laufen. Der PC soll zwischen 800 und 900 Euro liegen.
Ich will den PC nicht selbst zusammenbauen.

Ultraforce: bis 999 Euro - ULTRAFORCE - High End, Gamer, ProGamer, Desktop, Einsteiger, Office, Business PC Systeme online kaufen
Mifcom: Gaming PC und High End Gamer PC Systeme zusammenstellen | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop
One: ONE Gaming PC - ONE Computer Shop

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## d3x (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

Keiner, die sind alle ziemliche Abzocke wenn ich das so sagen darf.
Du kannst den Rechner auch bei Hardwareversand.de zusammenstellen lassen, kostet 20€ Aufpreis.
Fülle den Guide aus:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

Also erst mal ein komplett PC ist immer schlechter.

Mittlerweile bieten zum Beispiel Mindfactory oder hardwareversand den Zusammenbau an.

Auch ein Blick hier rein kann nicht schaden http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Aber bitte beantworte uns mal folgende Fragen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html

Tante Edith sagt: Mit den Fragen war ich zu langsam


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

Ultraforce: 
Die Rechner bis 1000€ kannst du knicken. Einfach nicht ausgewogen und zu teuer für das, was du bekommst.
Ich meine -- 950€ für einen i5 samt GTX 960 2GB und ein billiges Netzteil ist echt ein Witz.

Mifcom:
Na ja. Mantel des Schweigens. 

One:
Auch so ein Quatsch. Core i7 einbauen und dann eine GTX 750 als Grafikkarte dazu setzen.
Und wieder so ein billig Netzteil. 


Mein Tipp:
Lass dir hier einen Rechner zusammenstellen.
Den bestellst du dann bei Hardwareversand und die bauen dir den zusammen und schicken ihn dir fertig zu.


----------



## oli0309 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
800-900 Euro inkl. Betriebssystem

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
24 "Monitor max. 250 Euro   Tastatur max. 50 Euro

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Am liebsten bei hardwareversand oder Alternate oder so zusammenbauen lassen.

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nein

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
Nein

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Es werden fast nur Spiele gespielt. GTA V, The Witcher (,eigentlich alle kommenden Toptitel am besten in sehr hoher Grafik)

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
120GB SSD und 1TB SATA

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Nein. Werde es nicht tun

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Nicht zu laut und es wird noch eine WLAN Karte/Antenne benötigt


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

1x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) 175€
1x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119) 20€
1x MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R) 80€
1x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) 50€
1x Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) 100€
1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html 50€
1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/cooler-master-n300-nse-300-kkn1-a943578.html 35€
1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html 60€
1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/samsung-sh-224db-schwarz-sh-224db-bebe-a968650.html 15€

OS bekommst du gut und günstig in der Bucht. Dazu dann noch ieinen WLAN-Stick.

Als Grafikkarte würde ich (Stand heute) die http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...ew-edition-1000mhz-11227-13-20g-a1224557.html nehmen, allerdings stellt AMD in nicht mal einer Woche neue Karten vor. Warten könnte sich daher lohnen 

Bei der Tastatur geh ich mal leicht drüber: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/cherry-mx-board-3-0-g80-3850lxbde-2-a1063890.html kannst wahlweise auch andere Tasten nehmen (MX Red, Blue, Black).

Monitor: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/lg-electronics-24mp77hm-p-a1228357.html http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asus-mx259h-90lm0190-b01670-a1215020.html oder http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2414h-860-bbcw-860-bbcv-a1040261.html...


----------



## pphs (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

das es echt immernoch leute gibt die solche fragen stellen.. unglaublich.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x TP-Link TL-WN821N, USB 2.0
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3

Bei Mindfactory alles zusammen für 
Preis: 854,63
Dazu ein Windows aus der Bucht.

Beim Zusammenbauen helfen gerne Leute aus dem Link den ich schon weiter oben geposted habe


----------



## oli0309 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

wie kann ich bei mindfactory.de den zusammenbau auswählen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fertig-PC hat das beste Preis/Leistung -Verhältnis?*

Hast du denn mal geschaut ob niemand von den Helfern in deiner Nähe wohnt? die bauen dir den PC umsonst zusammen


----------

